# List of People I hate



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

A lot


----------



## hankchill (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

01. hankchill


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

My list

1. rabid1

2.all da mods (apart from dice and sinkhead  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

3. linkiboy

4. linkiboy

5. paperplane

6. linkiboy

p0wned


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

02. DeMoN


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 1, 2008)

You're banned....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heck' wrong thread!


----------



## tomqman (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Hadrian (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't forget me.


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 1, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Don't forget me.



I triple hate you.


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 1, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Don't forget me.



I think you were implied when this thread was posted...


----------



## Orc (Sep 1, 2008)

TAKE IT EASY


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 1, 2008)

you came back


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 1, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> TAKE IT EASY


pingpong is still butthurt after i p0wned!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 him too much








Spoiler


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 1, 2008)

i hate the guy


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

YOU SAID ME THREE TIMES!!


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> TAKE IT EASY


03. Hadrian


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

7. linkiboy

8. linkiboy rehashing old shops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. linkiboy's p0wned ass


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

Who else do I hate? I could make a list of tempers I actually hate, but that'd probably result in a warn.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 1, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> 8. linkiboy rehashing old shops


Wasn't a shop.


----------



## Doggy124 (Sep 1, 2008)

All of my teachers


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry yeah forgot how fail she is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont hate you by the way!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 1, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> 8. linkiboy rehashing old shops


What, you think you're worth a new one?


----------



## Prime (Sep 1, 2008)

Pointless topic is pointless.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> i hate the guy


I hate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








|
|
|

NOT !!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you could have at least shown something with some kind of relevance to me!

That is why you fail


----------



## moozxy (Sep 1, 2008)

I hate the last person to post in this thread..

Currently it's me


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 1, 2008)

Why do you hate me moozxy?


----------



## moozxy (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't hate you cockroachman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate me


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2008)

Why do you hate me moozxy?


----------



## moozxy (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh, so you hate me because I'm Korean.
I see how it is.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Oh, so you hate me because I'm Korean.
> I see how it is.


Hate because your laughing of me Ö


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 1, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...heh...


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2008)

You guys are scary.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

Just shut up you idiots!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


linkiboy

Im really getting pissed off! @ her


----------



## Prime (Sep 1, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Just shut up you idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Pointless topic is pointless.


Welcome to the Testing Area.
04. Prime


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 1, 2008)

YOU


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2008)

Man the turrets.


----------



## Prime (Sep 1, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you really think i care if you hate me?

I really couldn't care less what you think about me because along with p1ngpong, you and him are just trash in my mind.

EDIT: I could tidy up that grammer and make it more readable but I'm to tired and you get the point.


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

05. arCtic_flame


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 1, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> 05. artic_flame



Who's artic?


----------



## Prime (Sep 1, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your evil twin


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

Even PaperPlane makes typos.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2008)

Amptor told me to tell you to Man the Men.


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Amptor told me to tell you to Man the Men.


The men's turrets?


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2008)

Their cannons and their cannon balls.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like you though! Halo 3 fanboys are ten times worse then me at my lowest, which believe me is low!!!


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2008)

This thread just went from fun to deadly.



Spoiler



Amptor liekz menz


----------



## amptor (Sep 1, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Amptor told me to tell you to Man the Men.



what what????????????


----------



## xJonny (Sep 1, 2008)

bannedarrested for hate crimes


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...in some guy's butt.

Damn Amptor, you ran fast.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one touch sinkhead, that boy all mine!


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, you guys are really fucked up.


----------



## Costello (Sep 1, 2008)

I hate the next poster.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm sorry Costello, just don't hit me.

He looks like fucking Popeye.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 1, 2008)

ME

edit: too slow ;o


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> ME
> 
> edit: too slow ;o


Don't worry
Costello can hate you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also paperplane

also
05. Sephiroth


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

I hate JKR Firefox!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 1, 2008)

Flame Flame Flame.

Edit: Hi p1ngpong


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

06. PaperPlane
even paperplane isnt too fond of paperplane


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> 06. PaperPlane
> even paperplane isnt too fond of paperplane



I only tolerate that guy because hes a hate monger like me!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 1, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I'm sorry Costello, just don't hit me.
> 
> He looks like fucking Popeye.


COSTELLO'S MAN ARMS LIVE!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate my pathetic, scrawny, weak arms! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stupid osteoporosis!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

Costello hates us all equally!

*Posts merged*

he hates some of us a little more than others

*Posts merged*

but he stills hates us all!

*Posts merged*

*quad post*

*Posts merged*

*five*

*Posts merged*

*hi five*

*Posts merged*

*super high five!*

*Posts merged*

*OMEGA HI FIVE*

*Posts merged*

C-C-C-C-Combo breaker?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 1, 2008)

no.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

My balogna has a first name and it's Jim Haffigan!

*Posts merged*

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

*Posts merged*

scubersteve liekz boyz

*Posts merged*

alot

*Posts merged*

alot

*Posts merged*

juggy wuz hear


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

guess what time it is?!


Spoiler: GUESS!!!!


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> no.


No means no.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2008)

I like this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i hate a lot of people.
One of my old teachers, he is really an asshole =| I want him to die

edit: He actually died :|


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

WHAT TIME IS IT?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> WHAT TIME IS IT?!



Time to shut up


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

INCORRECT: -5 internets for u

*Posts merged*

fool


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> INCORRECT: -5 internets for u
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> fool



broken


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

thats what she said

*Posts merged*

PS:


Spoiler



[titleOST STATEMENT]


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 1, 2008)

This thread amuses me.

On a sidenote, the only person I hate has left GBAtemp and they aren't worth mentioning.

Edit: I didn't mean to quote myself.  I fail.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> This thread amuses me.
> 
> *On a sidenote, the only person I hate has left GBAtemp and they aren't worth mentioning.*



No im still here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WI FIVE MAN WI FIVE!!!!

07. juggernaut911

also NoScript = best


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

08. juggernaut911


----------



## Prime (Sep 1, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a halo 3 fanboy, what makes you think that? just got i got a halo related av?


Go die in some lonely place


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2008)

09. Bowser


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 1, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die? DIE????!!!!! 

If you dont like Halo, dont have it as your avatar you genius!!!!


p0wned


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 1, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are.  But it isn't you.


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> 09. Bowser


This is my list, go get your own.
08. and 09. aren't yet listed.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 1, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


psh, you're not worth that either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




infact, even me typing out your name would be such a huge honor for you, that, upon seeing it, you would explode or go blind


----------



## Rayder (Sep 1, 2008)

People that jabber in my ear when it's obvious that I don't care about what they're jabbering about and I'm busy doing something.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 2, 2008)

10. Old Cheese


----------



## Gore (Sep 2, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> 10. Old Cheese


get your own fucking list

latest is 07. juggernaut911


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 2, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



p0wned!


----------



## A4NoOb (Sep 2, 2008)

08. A4NoOb


----------



## Prime (Sep 2, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Die? DIE????!!!!!
> 
> If you dont like Halo, dont have it as your avatar you genius!!!!
> 
> ...



who said i didn't like halo?

I like halo but i'm not a fanboy. you don't need to be a fanboy to like something.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 2, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> who said i didn't like halo?
> 
> I like halo but i'm not a fanboy. you don't need to be a fanboy to like something.



OMG for once can you please stay on topic and not bang on about Halo!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stupid fanboy!


----------



## Minox (Sep 2, 2008)

PaperPlane, you forgot to add me to that list... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And p1ngpong, could you just keep your mouth shut sometimes?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 2, 2008)

Why do you hate me moozxy?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I smile at your hatred.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 2, 2008)

11.)  THE PERSON WHO BANNED BONEMONKEY   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## Prime (Sep 2, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i want to kill you right now


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 2, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> PaperPlane, you forgot to add me to that list...
> 
> And p1ngpong, could you just keep your mouth shut sometimes?



Sure thing man!                  prick


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 2, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the Halo talking again, stupid fanboy!


----------



## The Worst (Sep 2, 2008)

prime whats you xbl username?  you want to play some halo?


----------



## Prime (Sep 2, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stupid p1ngpong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is about time you do what Minox_IX suggested, Shut your mouth.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 2, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yhbt


----------



## moozxy (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not on the cool people or the hated people list, I feel all left out.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't think you're having all the fun
You know me
I 
hate 
EVERYONE


----------



## Gore (Sep 7, 2008)

08. Anyone who joined this year and has over 1000 posts.
I don't care who
Even if it was me
Fuck anyone who joined this year and has a red ribbon


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

09. Destructobot


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

10. people who joined last year and have over 1750 posts!

spammers


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

11. People who don't post an EZFlash III for me to buy in the trading area.


----------



## Gore (Sep 7, 2008)

09. Idiots who don't understand that this is my fucking list


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

10. People who mess up the numeration of my lists.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 7, 2008)

Do U HAtE mE???!?11/?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

07. Ferrarimen


----------



## Gore (Sep 7, 2008)

10. PizzaPasta
11. ferrariman


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

98. PizzaPasta


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

That's not funny. I'm leaving GBAtemp now. Goodbye.


----------



## Gore (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

Just kidding, I'm back!

Now where was I? Oh right,

99. PaperPlane


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> That's not funny. I'm leaving GBAtemp now. Goodbye.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(PaperPlane @ Sep 7 2008, 10:54 PM)




FIXED!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, my friend. I'm staying so I can finish MY list in the thread that I started.

100. p1ngpong


----------



## Gore (Sep 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steeltel eh? I'll have to research this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, learn2PNG


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back off, he's my friend. I'll beat your butt.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

101. this site http://www.paperplane.co.uk/


----------



## Gore (Sep 7, 2008)

steelstel*

in response to PastaPizza:









and you said you didn't hate me


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> steelstel*
> 
> in response to PastaPizza:
> 
> ...




Well, after seeing that face I realize that I don't hate you.

Actually, I don't hate anyone, I'm sorry for the confusion.

Actually, now I just hate myself! *runs to bedroom and slams the door and then cries on the bed*


----------



## moozxy (Sep 7, 2008)

I AM



​


----------



## Gore (Sep 7, 2008)

11. moozxy
12. salamantis   < ALWAYS HATED HIM ALWAYS


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Cant we all just get along?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




102. paperplane
103.Pizzapasta
104. moozxy
105. steeltel


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Cant we all just get along?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

106. linkiboy


----------



## Gore (Sep 7, 2008)

13. steelstel


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

14. paperboy
15. linkiplane


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Gore (Sep 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> 14. p1ngboy
> 15. linkipong


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

16. pizzapong


----------



## Gore (Sep 7, 2008)

14. p1ngpong


you forced it on yourself


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

15.


----------



## Gore (Sep 7, 2008)

15. :yaydsx:

Why did I ever think of yaydsx... why did i have to bring into existence this monstrosity?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

It was JPH that thought up and made that fantastic idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





NOT YOU!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

I hate people with numbers after their name.


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 8, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> I hate people with numbers after their name.



I hate you too then


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

I hate people with numbers in their name.


----------



## alex (Sep 8, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> I hate people with numbers in their name.


I hate people with the same word twice in their name.


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

Alex said:
			
		

> bangbanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate people who use real names as a screen name. Also I love you.


----------



## podunk1269 (Sep 8, 2008)

I hate that fat manwich loving bastard podunk, what an asshole


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> I hate that fat manwich loving bastard podunk, what an asshole



That makes two of us.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant name in real life, because i like you


----------



## alex (Sep 8, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 8, 2008)

The people that I hate don't qualify as people.


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> The people that I hate don't qualify as people.



I hate people with 2 of the same letters in a row. But I love pirates more so


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

I hate people that uses 3 capital letters in their name. Especially when they start with E and ends with D.


----------



## alex (Sep 8, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> I hate people that uses 3 capital letters in their name. Especially when they start with E and ends with D.


Me too! I HATE those people.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 8, 2008)

One word combined with two words: Airman


Spoiler











IT'S THE MOTHERFUCKING AIRMAN.


----------



## Gore (Sep 8, 2008)

16. People who don't see that this is a list (My List)


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 8, 2008)

everybody


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> 16. People who don't see that this is a list (My List)



I hate people who thinks theyre more important than others.


----------



## Gore (Sep 8, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such as
17. ENDscape
?


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA i hate him too


----------



## Gore (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, I saw.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

I like PaperPlane, because he's green, and I like radioactive green....But I don't like how he stopped playing Ban game....


----------

